# Zum bar Sea Salt



## soapsmurf (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not trying to recreate the retail Zum bar recipe.  I'm interested, though, in the smell of their Sea Salt bar.  They describe it as citrus, but it's not orange, or lemon... maybe lemongrass and something else?  Can anyone help? Here's their link:
http://www.indigowild.com/shopping/productdetail.cfm?ID=1134]Sea Salt[/url]
ETA: Oh, and I of course don't expect you to have smell through your monitor, but if you've smelled it before, I'd like your opinion. TIA


----------



## jarvan (Jun 23, 2010)

Where did you see the bar? If it was at Whole Foods, then just go to their essential oils and smell the lemongrass. It says they use pure essential oils and knowing that (if true) would mean perhaps it was lemongrass or a combination of a couple diff. oils.


----------



## soapsmurf (Jun 23, 2010)

jarvan said:
			
		

> Where did you see the bar? If it was at Whole Foods, then just go to their essential oils and smell the lemongrass. It says they use pure essential oils and knowing that (if true) would mean perhaps it was lemongrass or a combination of a couple diff. oils.


'Cept it doesn't quite smell like just lemongrass, so I was wondering whether someone else had a better clue.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think it's lemongrass, but no I have no idea what it is. That's one of my favorite Zum bars. (who am I kidding, I love almost all the Zum bars, I don't buy them anymore but stand in the health food store and just sniff everything.)

I would say to just mix EO's till you find a similar combo, but I also don't understand, if it is real citrus eo's (which is what they claim), how they get the scent to stay? They have a grapefruit scented bar and several with citrus.. HOW do they get the citrus scents to stick?


----------



## soapsmurf (Jun 23, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I don't think it's lemongrass, but no I have no idea what it is. That's one of my favorite Zum bars. (who am I kidding, I love almost all the Zum bars, I don't buy them anymore but stand in the health food store and just sniff everything.)
> 
> I would say to just mix EO's till you find a similar combo, but I also don't understand, if it is real citrus eo's (which is what they claim), how they get the scent to stay? They have a grapefruit scented bar and several with citrus.. HOW do they get the citrus scents to stick?


Thanks for replying! 
I'm with you because I can't figure out what it is, either.  I mentioned lemongrass because it tends to stick better.  Grapefruit also supposedly sticks better in soap.  Maybe bergamot?  But none seems to smell like their sea salt bar.   :? 
The other thing is that they only mention citrus in this bar, but I distinctly detect some kind of faint floral note. 
 :?:


----------



## jarvan (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you suppose they anchored it with Litsea and a tad of patchouli?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2010)

I hate you Zum -_- tricksters

I made a grapefruit bar with .5 oz ppo, no scent left whatsoever. Maybe I didn't use enough.

I think I have to go buy a little Zum soap now.. They have a "cut your own" station and I may go cut a little sliver of everything to bring home to sniff and analyze!


----------



## soapsmurf (Jun 23, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I hate you Zum -_- tricksters
> 
> I made a grapefruit bar with .5 oz ppo, no scent left whatsoever. Maybe I didn't use enough.
> 
> I think I have to go buy a little Zum soap now.. They have a "cut your own" station and I may go cut a little sliver of everything to bring home to sniff and analyze!


 The cutting station is cheaper, but still $19.99/# where I am, so definitely not cheap.  Good thing I don't like the majority of their scents.     If only I could figure out that sea salt.


----------



## soapsmurf (Jun 23, 2010)

jarvan said:
			
		

> Do you suppose they anchored it with Litsea and a tad of patchouli?


Don't know. They only call it citrus- whatever that means.  :roll:


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2010)

it's 18.99 at mine.

I lied. There's definitely either lemongrass/litsea in there at least. not sure which one and not sure what else is in there. got myself quite a few little slivers to sniff here!


----------



## soapsmurf (Jun 23, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> it's 18.99 at mine.
> 
> I lied. There's definitely either lemongrass/litsea in there at least. not sure which one and not sure what else is in there. got myself quite a few little slivers to sniff here!


So you caved?    Yeah, I think there's a lemongrass note.  I still don't know what the other stuff is.  I definitely smell something flowery.   :?:


----------



## carebear (Jun 23, 2010)

soapsmurf said:
			
		

> tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's only $5 for a 4 oz bar, which is less than I charge retail.


----------



## soapsmurf (Jun 23, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> soapsmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, but their actual retail bars are 3 oz (which I find a bit small) for $5.50 where I am.  I think that's a bit high, so I've been known to cut myself ~4.8oz for $6 bar of soap- that, I'm more ok with.


----------



## soapsmurf (Aug 23, 2010)

Just bumping this to say that I think they anchor in patch.


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 23, 2010)

maybe Yuzu? anybody use it?


----------



## krissy (Aug 23, 2010)

i havent smelled it but thought of another citrus it might be... persimmon maybe?


side note- i made a citrus soap that i just took every citrus EO, i had just little leftovers from other things so total my oils were about an oz. i had and weighed them all out and made the most wonderful citrus soap that so far hasnt lost it's scent at all. i made it 3 weeks ago too.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2010)

soapsmurf said:
			
		

> Just bumping this to say that I think they anchor in patch.



I remember this discussion!

I don't know what exactly it is but all of their soaps seem to have one note that is the same... all of the scents seem to tie back to this one scent. I think it might be patchouli. Not sure but I like their scent "theme" thing.


----------



## Saipan (Feb 18, 2016)

Neroli - My girlfriend recently bought a Zum Sea Salt bar, I smelled it, and asked what it was, she said Neroli, got out a bottle of Neroli essential oil, and it is an exact match.  Neroli is citris.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 18, 2016)

Saipan said:


> Neroli - My girlfriend recently bought a Zum Sea Salt bar, I smelled it, and asked what it was, she said Neroli, got out a bottle of Neroli essential oil, and it is an exact match.  Neroli is citris.



Not to play mod or anything but this is a 6 yr old thread and most of these posters are still lost in the soapy new world.


----------



## Saipan (Feb 22, 2016)

Why can't we post on an old thread? The info I gave may help others in their quest for this knowledge.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 22, 2016)

When you post on an old thread, people read the OP (original post) and respond from there - even though the original conversation is long dead. If people are "questing" for this knowledge, the thread wouldn't have been dead for 6 years.


----------



## Saipan (Feb 22, 2016)

Perhaps people saw that there was no answer, and didn't bother, like me.  When I found the answer, I joined and posted.


----------



## Bullets (Feb 22, 2016)

Saipan said:


> Neroli - My girlfriend recently bought a Zum Sea Salt bar, I smelled it, and asked what it was, she said Neroli, got out a bottle of Neroli essential oil, and it is an exact match.  Neroli is citris.



I just looked up Neroli essential oil up on ebay... holy crap that's expensive! $149 for 8 oz??


----------



## Saipan (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah, my guess is they use a cheaper fragrance oil, and only dashes of essential oil.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2016)

Saipan said:


> Perhaps people saw that there was no answer, and didn't bother, like me.  When I found the answer, I joined and posted.




There is actually an official stance on this is the forum tone sticky - please do have a good read of it


----------



## Saipan (Feb 23, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> There is actually an official stance on this is the forum tone sticky - please do have a good read of it



Yes, it would appear the forum tolerates my adding of information.

"SMF does not have an official rule that outright bans necroposting (we tolerate it up to a certain point)"

and later:

"-Guideline in regards to statement '7c' from above (necroposting to add a new bit of helpful wisdom): This is one of the times where a necropost might be worth the risk of attracting any potential ire, depending on the level of helpfulness, accuracy, and/or relevance of your words of wisdom. If you are ever in doubt, though, as to whether you should necropost your words of wisdom in the old thread, or rather introduce them in a new thread with a link pointing to the old thread, just let it be said that no one will ever fault you for doing the latter of the two."

So, to clarify, I was never in doubt this was a useful piece of information.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2016)

Saipan said:


> Yes, it would appear the forum tolerates my adding of information.
> 
> "SMF does not have an official rule that outright bans necroposting (we tolerate it up to a certain point)"
> 
> ...




Indeed - but would it have been better in a new thread with a link to to old one? The people who were asking about it haven't followed up on this thread for a long time, so while it might well be useful information, the worth of necroing is still in doubt.


----------



## Saipan (Feb 23, 2016)

Not in doubt:  "SMF does not have an official rule that outright bans necroposting", clearly says "does not".

Typically more modern forums, if they don't want it, either use software to monitor the passage of time on a thread, then disable or lock it, or a Moderator reviews old threads, and locks them.

Since there is no official rule...  Just saying.  I feel your pains though.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2016)

I meant in doubt in this particular case. As the guide says, unless you are directly answering something or something in the old post is vital, starting a new one (especially on a 6 year old thread) is a better option. 

It doesn't pain me in itself, rather the attitude that goes with it


----------



## Saipan (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I did answer something directly in question from the old post.  Do you always contradict yourself, as you have in each of your responses?


----------



## Spice (Feb 23, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I meant in doubt in this particular case. As the guide says, unless you are directly answering something or something in the old post is vital, starting a new one (especially on a 6 year old thread) is a better option.
> 
> It doesn't pain me in itself, rather the attitude that goes with it



What is, necroposting? I understand the fact of the old vs the new. Its like putting on a pair of used underwear, it would be best to just start a new one and like many have said, "Ref".
I have been guilty of this too, only because I didnt notice the date. When I saw how old it was, it didnt feel good; so I started a new thread. Just saying.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 23, 2016)

Spice said:


> What is, necroposting? I understand the fact of the old vs the new. Its like putting on a pair of used underwear, it would be best to just start a new one and like many have said, "Ref".
> I have been guilty of this too, only because I didnt notice the date. When I saw how old it was, it didnt feel good; so I started a new thread. Just saying.



Necroposting is when you post in an a thread left dead for at least two or three months. Everything that you said pertains to it and it's really better to make a new thread, as others had said. You'll get relevant input from active members that way.


----------



## Gummy_Guru (Oct 4, 2022)

Saipan said:


> Why can't we post on an old thread? The info I gave may help others in their quest for this knowledge.


So far, my closest rendition to a Zum Sea salt bar was Neroli, lemongrass, ginger, copaiba, and a touch of pichoili. I actually liked the scent I produced a little more than the bars lol. I use it as the proprietary bend for a few pain relief topicals and I love the calming wave of scents it imparts.


----------



## Gummy_Guru (Oct 4, 2022)

Gummy_Guru said:


> So far, my closest rendition to a Zum Sea salt bar was Neroli, lemongrass, ginger, copaiba, and a touch of pichoili. I actually liked the scent I produced a little more than the bars lol. I use it as the proprietary bend for a few pain relief topicals and I love the calming wave of scents it imparts.


And a little myrrh! Can't forget that


----------

